# My New Bead Trays



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I am setting up my new humidor from Waxingmoon. I had Ed set it up with three levels of two trays each. It is a big box and I want beads on each level. I also hate giving up storage room for cigars to bead trays. Here is what I came up with. They are cheap and small and very easy to load. They do not take up much more room that a big cigar. They hold about 1.5 oz. of beads.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll have to try those, I think I have a few laying around!


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

What are those? Looks like a great solution.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Great idea! I've got plenty of those boxes, and I usually just use them for target practice once they're empty! LOL


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good call, Jenady! Those old .22LR boxes are something I would have NEVER thought to use, but dang..... looks like it works like a champ! Thanks!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice work Jim, good use. Will have to remember that idea!!!


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

That is seriously a genius idea, it looks as though it was made for the beads haha its got vent holes and im sure recharging the beads will be extremely easy, just spray through the holes


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I need to start shooting!!!

Great idea!!!


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

another idea I came up with which is similar is a plastic, or acrylic butter tray, with some small holes drilled in it. You can find them super cheap at dollar stores, walmart ect.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I was just about throw one of those containers away, when I saw this. Way to think outside the box. :high5:


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey cigolle, dont you mean thinking "inside" the box haha


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Remember to wash them before using..


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

great idea Jenady, thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Take the lid off. You don't need it and you'll get more surface area.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

That's a great idea Jim! Although with that humidor, you may want to use the cases from a 30.06.....


----------



## AxemansHell (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome idea!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

WaxingMoon said:


> That's a great idea Jim! Although with that humidor, you may want to use the cases from a 30.06.....


ammo can for 50 cal. would probably fit!!! :smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

That's just genius! Pure genius.


----------



## AxemansHell (Feb 20, 2010)

I am trying to figure out how to explain this to my wife. Let me know if you think this will fly.

Well you see dear, my old humidor was too small so I had to buy a new one. Once I did, there was too much empty space so I had to buy more cigars. Once it was full though, I couldnt get the the humidity right inside the box so I had to buy the Heartfelt beads but I needed something to put them in. So I saw a great idea in the puff forum to use empty 22 boxes. But I dont have a 22, so I had to buy a 22 and a couple boxes of shells. 

:mischief:


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

AxemansHell said:


> I am trying to figure out how to explain this to my wife. Let me know if you think this will fly.
> 
> Well you see dear, my old humidor was too small so I had to buy a new one. Once I did, there was too much empty space so I had to buy more cigars. Once it was full though, I couldnt get the the humidity right inside the box so I had to buy the Heartfelt beads but I needed something to put them in. So I saw a great idea in the puff forum to use empty 22 boxes. But I dont have a 22, so I had to buy a 22 and a couple boxes of shells.
> 
> :mischief:


A PERFECTLY logical train of thought! Should be ZERO problem with the wife as long as she follows simple logic!:behindsofa:


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

RazzBarlow said:


> That's just genius! Pure genius.


*+1!*

A fantastically ingenious idea. Wish I would have seen this thread before I purchased my bead containers. Thanks for sharing it!

:smoke:


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

AWESOME idea! Also encourages you to get off your ass and go to the range


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Excellent idea Jim! I've been racking my brain trying to figure what type of plastic box to use to hold beads for my new Vino. These look good but I'm liking Ed's (waxingmoon) 30 06 20 rnd ammo box tops idea better. Should be able to hold more beads in those. But the 22 boxes would be great for smaller humi's.


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

AxemansHell said:


> I am trying to figure out how to explain this to my wife. Let me know if you think this will fly.
> 
> Well you see dear, my old humidor was too small so I had to buy a new one. Once I did, there was too much empty space so I had to buy more cigars. Once it was full though, I couldnt get the the humidity right inside the box so I had to buy the Heartfelt beads but I needed something to put them in. So I saw a great idea in the puff forum to use empty 22 boxes. But I dont have a 22, so I had to buy a 22 and a couple boxes of shells.
> 
> :mischief:


I wanna be sitting in ear shot for this conversation. :behindsofa:


----------



## pmac21 (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent idea..Jim Thanks!


----------



## jmouche1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Now thats innovation!!!


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

i think u can use a computer cooler on the up side, to make a ventilation :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, they say that imitation is the highest form of flattery...

I've ripped you off, Jim! After seeing this thread, I grabbed an empty .22 Winchester box out of the trash, tossed it in the dishwasher. It's now filled with 60% beads and servicing my CC. 

Sorry for suggesting you remove the lid, since it's perfect for allowing sticks to be stacked on it.

Fantastic innovation, Jim!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Jim not to hijack your thread but after seeing your idea a light bulb however dim it was when off in my head. Off to the garage I went...............Thanks for the idea. :thumb:


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

great idea's you guys. +1 jim. i also don't own a 22 so maybe i can pick some up from the range if they have any sitting around.


----------



## Hoagiehoag (Mar 24, 2010)

I was walking through Wally World and saw the plastic boxes for soap. They were 90 cents and I took the lid off and filled it halfway with beads for my big tupperdore! I didnt have any ammo boxes....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This is why I love this place....where good ideas come home to roost. I am tired of the mesh sock in my humidors where it looks like grandma just left her undies in and walked off. I have tons of those trays and am going to change over tomorrow. RG for the OP!


----------

